# Best DVD writer



## photon (Mar 23, 2006)

*Which DVD Writer is best?*

*   

Suggest for best DVD Writer. :roll:  :roll:  :roll: *


----------



## ambrewz (Mar 24, 2006)

SONY DVD writers r the BEST...


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 24, 2006)

@ambrewz... dude Sony just rebrands and sells Lite-on and Benq products...

In any case... the Sony Dw G120 is a good buy... Its a rebranded Lite On 165p6s and this drive won one of the digit gold buy awards.. its cheap too bout 2.7 including VAT


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 24, 2006)

BENQ DW  1640 -- THE BEST ONE..


----------



## royal (Mar 24, 2006)

LITEON ...


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know which one is good, but I own SONY DRU-810A, till now it has not given me any problem.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 24, 2006)

What about LightScribe drives?? and how much do the LightScribe media cost??


----------



## madman123 (Mar 24, 2006)

as said by teknophobia, sony is a lite-on...but i think it looks better..lol
and everyone i know who has it, never heard a single complaint. the DRU-810A is said to be the best in its class, the lite-on won the digit award due to package content mostly..so thats not really important...the benq one has slightly faster read speed.
judging from common talk though i would definitely say the sony is the best


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 24, 2006)

Don't bother with Lightscribe. It's overpriced, you can't find any media and it takes too long to burn a label. Stick to a standard Sony dual layer burner.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 24, 2006)

Liteon rules..Samsung is the most unstable. i simply could not get it to open properly.


----------



## MysticHalo (Mar 24, 2006)

LG DVD writers ROCK


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 24, 2006)

HMM , abt sony dvd writers .. sony only sells drives manufactured by others .. like lite on and  now days benq ..   

SONY DRU 810 A IS NOTHING BUT BENQ DW 1640    - SAME HARDWARE BUT LESS FEATURES IN FIRMWARE ... I MEAN THE DRIVE IS MANUFACTURED BY  BENQ .. 

ALSO, NEW MODEL SONY DRU 820 A IS A BENQ DRIVE TOO .... BUT THE ORIGINAL BENQ IS NOT RELEASED YET ... BUT THIS NEW DRIVE IS BASED ON A PANASONIC CHIPSET WHILE OLDER IS PHILIPS  CHIPSET .

NOW WHY U WOULD GO FOR SONY WHEN ORIGINAL BENQ DRIVES ARE AVAILABLE IN MARKET WITH TWO YEARS WARRANTY .

ALSO U CAN GO AND CHECK WWW.CDFREAKS.COM AND CONFIRM THE FACT ABT SONY AND BENQ DRIVES ...

I AM USING BENQ DW 1640 FOR LAST 6 MONTHS .. ITS ONE OF THE BEST DVD WRITERS WORLD HAS SEEN ... ALSO IT HAS LOTS OF FEATURES LIKE  SOLIDBURN , MEDIA OVERSPEED ,  ERROR SCANNING , FREQUENT FIRMWARE SUPPORT .. the list is endless ..  

i would only say that  u can get benq dw 1640 ..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 24, 2006)

Well my friend has sony DRU-810A and it is working fine without giving ne problems.
i suggest go for liteon or sony.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 24, 2006)

One more vote for *SONY DW G120A*.
I got it and its working fine w/o ne problem!


----------



## casanova (Mar 24, 2006)

Liteon is certainly the best. 
Sony is good.
Dont know about LG.
But Samsung is worst.


----------



## dissel (Mar 24, 2006)

I use Sony DRU-810A.....without  facing any problem still from Oct,2005

but it was old...... now DRU-820A available.....and it has a 5x DVD-RAM suport.

So better to go for a latest drive


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 24, 2006)

My LG drive has'nt given me any cause for complaint yet.


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Lite-on or LG............


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 24, 2006)

Never go for a Samsung one


----------



## c()rrupt (Mar 25, 2006)

Lite-on rules man........


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 25, 2006)

liteon rules and samsung fools


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2006)

i strongly recommed u SONY DW G120A.
else ur chioce


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a trivial question, please do not take it otherwise.

Well, what is the difference between Dual-layer DVD writer and single layer ones (if there is any)? And are the DVD discs available for them different in terms of capacity? And does this mean that data can be written on both the sides?

And what is the price of blank DL DVD discs?


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey gary4gar , this might seem a bit off topic .. but i got  sony g120 today for 2.5 k .. oem drive .. i knew its rebadged lite on shm 165p6s .. so just done some research on cdfreaks.com and i hve successfully crossflashed the drive to lite on ... now i can enjoy all the goodies that comes with a lite  on drive ...


----------



## Andyiz (Mar 27, 2006)

*Reply*

1>BENQ DW 1655
2>LITEON
3>SONY DRU 810A


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 27, 2006)

hey Andyiz , is benq 1655 available in mumbai ?  and any estimated price?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Mar 28, 2006)

@yogi I hope ur happy... U just voided ur warranty also Im a bit ignorant, what special goodies come with the lite on drives?


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 28, 2006)

lite on has just released  new firmwares with hyper tuning and over speeding functions ..   .. also buddy u can use softwares like omnipatcher to improve the drives reading performance ..   

also lite on has large user community where u can get any softwares to tune up ur drive ..   

also lite on has better firmware support than sony .. anyways both the drives have same hardware and are manufactured by lite on ..

also if there's any prob with hardware than i can always crossflash it to sony firmware and get the warranty ... and I got this drive as a gift ..  

hence tried all these modds ..


----------



## mohit sharma (Mar 28, 2006)

well please tell prices and specifications of drives so that all matters become clear to jugde the best , specifications should also include warrenty period bcoz it denotes the happy time of a drive !!!!


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 28, 2006)

well the ultimate best is  BENQ DW 1640 -  with 2 yrs warranty ..   

also new BENQ DW 1655  with LIGHTSCRIBE  is excellent drive too .. with 2 yrs warranty ..

and LITE ON  SHM 165H6S   is  a super multi drive with lightscribe .. 1 yr warranty .. no idea abt its availibility in india ..

sony dru 810 is nothing but benq 1640 with sony faceplate   ..philips chipset
and new sony dru 820 is also benq  rebadged drive .. only exception here is benq has not released the original drive yet .. and this new drive is based on panasonic chipset ..  philips nexperia chipset is considered as one of the best in dvd writing..


----------



## abhishek_734 (Mar 30, 2006)

my vote to lg


----------



## prankie (Mar 30, 2006)

I Recommend
SONY DRU 810A....


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 31, 2006)

strange , people still prefer sony, even though its just a benq drive with sony faceplate with only 1 yr warranty instead of 2


----------



## GeekyBoy (Mar 31, 2006)

How is the Lite-on 1635S DVD Writer?


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 31, 2006)

When ur suggesting DVD drives please do mention reasons and if u know the prices and model nos, waranty period etc........else no use


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 31, 2006)

SONY Roks (I hv been using DRU 800A from Nov 2005 and have burnt more than 100 DVDs till date of various make w/o a single crash) .... IMO, Pioneer and NEC are supposed to be da best of the lot.. but prolly they r not available in India and are much more expensive.


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 31, 2006)

i wont give any reasons .. that will take a lot of explaining .. 

just go and check www.cdfreaks.com  and specially their forums for optical drives and decide for ur self which is best .. pioneer , nec or benq or any other ... 

abt benq dw 1640 .. it costs around 2.4-2.5 k here in lamington road and gives u 2 yrs warranty ....  and  the sony dru 800  model is lite on 1693s drive .. my point is just that sony is selling either lite on or benq drives with their faceplate for more than the original drives from these companies ..which is sad ..

also lite on and benq drives are most hackable of lot ...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 1, 2006)

*club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=140594

abe sony dru 810 -- *club.cdfreaks.com/showthread.php?t=160829&highlight=sony+dru+810


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 1, 2006)

a friend of mine had a pionerr dvd writer btw... its available in India... it gave up after bout 10 or 1200 DVDs... wasnt that great a drive anyway... I find that the dw g120a is better, even he's using one now...
another good site for finding out about optical drives is
*www.cdrinfo.com


----------



## rollcage (Apr 2, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=302114#302114



			
				Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Massacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Buy BENQ *


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 8, 2006)

Got BENQ DW 1650 today from lami for 2700
Dunno if i got it bit costly...comments

but the sad news is that benq has also dropped the warranty to a year


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 8, 2006)

u got it from which shop at lamington road ?


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 8, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> u got it from which shop at lamington road ?



I had to search upside down the lami road, then i fortunately met a guy who knew where to get the benq one, 
 ADDRESS  
 SAM-VIK Marketing, 13-a hanuman terrace, 1st floor, tara temple lane,lami rdtel- 23857620/23887620

Insist u want benq, then only they get it. Rest all shops in lami say straight no. and sell sony and liteon. IF lucky u can get benq DW1655  , when i went it was out of stock and i was in hurry


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 9, 2006)

guess what  why i asked the above question ?   

now u know who is that guy who helped u ...  

also if u have any prob with the dvd writer .. then pm me ..


----------



## cyrux (Apr 9, 2006)

Was it u yogi..did u accidently meet up ??


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 9, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> guess what  why i asked the above question ?
> 
> now u know who is that guy who helped u ...
> 
> also if u have any prob with the dvd writer .. then pm me ..



Was that u? I never asked u  ur name.......but trust me i had somewhere vibes that we had a connection....and now i know its DIGIT FORUM  ........thanx again........will contact u if i need further help


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 9, 2006)

yup it was me    .. by the way how's the benq working ? also if u or any of ur friends need to purchase amd ... then go to that shop .. they are main dealers of amd .. and pretty nice people too ..( which is difficult to find at lamington road )


----------



## Dink2cool (Apr 11, 2006)

Any one plz help ... especially those using SONY DW-G120A DVD WRITER . 
this is the third time i'm replacing this DVD writer in 7 days .
every piece that i bought couldnt write either on a cd or dvd .
nero and even windows default burner gave "communication error" .
i don't think that there is any prob with the dvd writer since all three couldnt be bad .
any suggestions as to what the problem might be ????


----------



## cyrux (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you check the IDE cable...might be some error with that ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 11, 2006)

Is ur DVD writer is visible in My Computer and also r u able to read cd/dvd in ur DVD Writer?


----------



## Dink2cool (Apr 11, 2006)

i dunno how to check IDE cable ..can u tell me what to check in that and how

yeh my dvd writer visible in My Computer and it is able to read cds/dvds .. but still it isnt able to write 

could it be problem due to hardware incompatibility


----------



## cyrux (Apr 11, 2006)

Remove the ide connector from the motherboard  and try using another one...

Hardware incompatibility with 3 different drives...doesnt seem like...neways whats ur system config

Why dont u try using the drive at some other place to check if it gives the same prob.


----------



## Dink2cool (Apr 11, 2006)

My system config is
1) AMD Athlon XP 2200+
2) ASUS KM 266 Motherboard
3) 256 MD 266Mhz DDR SD RAM
4) SONY dw-g120a DVD WRITER (u know that   )
5)48x LG CD ROM DRIVE (which is presently disconnected )

Well i'll try and see if my IDE cables are properly connected and then as u said i'll go t my friens house to ee if it works . but i'm not able to understand that once i had connected a cd writr to my pc and it gave no trouble .still my dvd writer is giving probs   

and by the way all 3 drives were of sony and two of them were dw-g120a


----------



## cyrux (Apr 11, 2006)

So all 3 drives were from sony....
What i mean is, please do try with a different IDE cable because the one you may be using might be faulty. Also do check at ur friends home


----------



## Dink2cool (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks very much cyrux .. it's working properly now .. i just switched the ide cables of my HDD and DVD writer it became allright .. thanks for ur advice .. couldn't have dun without u 

ps - i couldn't inform u earlier coz the site wasn't loading on my pc  ... dunno whether it was just wid me or every1 was facing the sae prob


----------



## cyrux (Apr 17, 2006)

Dink2cool said:
			
		

> thanks very much cyrux .. it's working properly now .. i just switched the ide cables of my HDD and DVD writer it became allright .. thanks for ur advice .. couldn't have dun without u
> 
> ps - i couldn't inform u earlier coz the site wasn't loading on my pc  ... dunno whether it was just wid me or every1 was facing the sae prob


Nice to hear you got it to work. Some times i feel like pulling off my hair to wierd problems


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

Hi,

I want to buy a DVD-writer soon. I have shortlisted some models based on reviews on the net. Can you tell me which one I should buy? I am not interested in lightscribe (media available rarely & expensive). The models are:

Benq DW 1650
Benq DW 1640
Sony DWG 120A
Sony DRU-820A
Sony DRU 810A

Can you also tell me the price of the above and Benq's availability here in Kolkata? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wizrulz (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

1st one is best option
2nd one is better option over next three
Sony and benq r the same...saony buys drive form benq and gives it there name...so y buy sony when u can buy BEnq...the best ones.....i may self have bought BEnq DW1650 for 2.7 K in mumbai..dunno abt kolkata


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

i am currently using HP R/RW R DL lightscribe drive. good compatibility. serves my needs.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

benq dw1650 rocks man!!!!!
i have it and it has great compatibility with book type and solid burn tefchnology


----------



## abracadabra (Apr 30, 2006)

the best ones on the block are *PLEXTOR , PIONEER , NEC* and this is subject to availablity in India. if u have the money and u want the ultimate performance for every single bit and byte out of u r money spend go for these compared the worst lot from LG and Samsung.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

hey abracadabra, u seem to be living in year 2002-2003 .. wake up .. this is 2006  and all those companies u mentioned used to one of the best .. they still are .. it just that  BENQ DVD WRITERS ARE THE BEST ONE ..  go and check ur self .. and that's probably the reason why lite on has purchased benq's odd business ..


----------



## mario_pant (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

liteon Rocks!
just bought it!
it is amazing and is "india ka DVD-RW!"


----------



## navneeth_snr (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

I have Benq DVD-RW 1640 from October 05 and working superb.


----------



## mariner (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

Lite On 165p6s for me.working beautifully.


----------



## parthbarot (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

LG is the best DVD writer.I have used samsung and all others..but whn i used my frnds LG i can tell u that it si the best...quality + price also...
thanks.


----------



## rhsarath (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

Don't buy Sony DWQ30A DVD Writer. I bought it in November last. It screwed up. Buy Samsung or LG. My friends are using it and they have no probs.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

Hello, thanks to you guys, I bought Sony DRU-820A dual layer writer today for Rs.2800 plus 4% VAT from Chandni Chowk area. Installation was a breeze, although I had to remove my old DVD-ROM DDU 1615 as there was shortage of power connector (my graphics card takes two of them). Have to buy a Y-splitter I think.

Supposed to be great, haven't burned any DVD's till now.

Thanks for your suggestions again...


----------



## Dink2cool (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

can ne1 help me out wid this prob...well its not kinda problem..just my desire to improve my dvd writer  
i recently bought a sony dw-g120a dvd writer and i heard that it actually is a liteon writer with a sony label on it .. so i thought of cross flashing its firmware with that of liteon model .. but i'm not able to find those drivers on the net..they're not on liteon's site nor they're at cdfreaks.com .. can sum1 tell me where i can download it from


----------



## yogi7272 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

I HVE CROOSFLASHED  SONY G120 A B2 TO LITE ON SHM 165P6S AND ITS EVREY BIT OF WORTH ..  IF U WANT THE FILES THEN PM ME AND GIVE ME UR MAILID AND I WILL SEND U THOSE FILES AND LET U KNOW ALL THE PROCEDURE .. 

and for those who are wondering why anyone should do it... then consider this.. lite on has better firmware support than sony and have numerous features like media overspeed , hypertunning and various firmware hacks to improve the read speeds etc..  

and also updating the firmware of ur dvd writer adds additional fuctions as new media support , better writing quality and overspeed etc .. so dont be afraid to flash ur drives .. i am even flashed the benq dw 1640 with the dvd in it and it survived .. although its standard to flash the drive with no disc in it ..  

and SONY IS JUST SELLING LITE ON AND BENQ DRIVES UNDER THEIR FACEPLATE AND THEY ARE EVEN CHARGING PRICE PREMIUM FOR IT .. AND ALL THESE TIME I HEAR PEOPLE SAYING ON VARIOUS FORUMS LIKE SONY IS BEST IN DVD WRITING .. PEOPLE , GET UR FACTS RIGHT FIRST ..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

Regarding my DRU-820A purchase, I want to tell you that I did not get any shops selling Benq writers in Chandni Chowk area. So I had to buy the sony one. This is a follow-up of the point Yogi has said that people must get their facts right. Ya, that is so. In most of the shops like Berlia, Saboo, Lalani, etc, when I asked them about Benq writer, I was greeted with a peculiar face, as if I have done something atrocious and was rudely replied that they don't keep Benq products. Someone at Berlia even told me that Benq is the worst writer on the market and service is also bad. This is the kind of reply that can be compared to the ones when someone enquired about AMD processors about 3 years ago. I mean how do they do business with this limited knowledge. Seems like as they don't have Benq dealership, they did reply that way. They thought I had limited knowledge about hardware products. They need to get their knowledge base correct.

Just posting my experience...


----------



## yogi7272 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

dont worry , the SONY DRU820A YOU GOT IS NOTHING BUT BENQ DW 1670 ...  its based on panasonic chipset while previous benq drives were on philips nexperia chipset .. like dw 1620 ,1625, 1640 , 1650 , 1655 .. 

reviews show that its a good drive with very good dual layer dvd writing .. 

also the org benq dw 1670 is not available .. but soon will .. also here in india or for that matter anywhere in world .. u cant depend on dealers opinions .. they are like salesperson who have zero technical knowledge .. these idiots know nothing abt the computers so never depend on them .. 

as far as benq availibility goes, that's a prob.. also now lite on has purchased benq's optical drive business .. anyways now benq gives 1 yrs warranty instead of 2 yrs .. which i got with my 1640 .. 

dont worry u have got a very good dvd writer in dru 820a .. but now u know that the credit goes to benq people not sony...


----------



## saiaspire (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*

Try chaging the IDE cable and also check the power cables.


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2006)

My old dvd writer died yesterday. So tell me the best dvd writer available frm liteon or sony. Please give the model no. and price. It would be better if it is Light scribe. What abt blue-ray writer? Is it available?


----------



## kalpik (May 9, 2006)

Right now, the best option you have is BenQ 1650 (Rs 2500 approx). If you want lightscribe, you can go for BenQ 1655 (around 4-4.5K). LiteON's are not that good for DVD writing. For CD Writing they are best! Sony's are rebaged LiteON's or BenQ's..


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2006)

BenQ dvd writers r gud? Also tell me some good models in Lite-on.


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2006)

Hey guys. I have o buy in 2-3 days. Please tell me the best dvd writer available(mostly liteon). Don't say read this thread or anything. Please tell. I have to buy urgently.


----------



## digiFriend (May 9, 2006)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27223


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2006)

arey yaar. I said don't give me thread. Plz.


----------



## VD17 (May 9, 2006)

which DVD writer did u had ?  @CHIRAG


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2006)

Liten-on(model i forgot oops). Please suggest me some good writers.


----------



## yogi7272 (May 9, 2006)

benq dw 1640 
benq dw 1650 
benq dw 1655 with lightscribe 
lite on shm 165p6s 
lite on shm 165h6s with lightscribe 

sony dru 820 -- (rebadged benq dw 1670 ) - mentioned this because the original benq is not available in india .. otherwise its a waste of money buying sony dvd writers as they are selling either lite on or benq drives with their faceplate ... 

sony - this one oem model - G120 A B2 - it is rebadged lite on shm 165p6s 

Lg  H10N --


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2006)

How abt  Lite-on Lightscribe SHW-16H55? Is it gud?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 10, 2006)

I guess "Which DVD-writer is best?" and "Best DVD writer" essentially mean the same thing.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25907&highlight=dvd-writer+is+best

Reporting...


----------



## Chirag (May 10, 2006)

@digitized-It was in March month yaar. This is may. Anything can happen in two months.


----------



## kalpik (May 10, 2006)

Go for BenQ, you wont regret..


----------



## REY619 (Jul 24, 2006)

Go for a Asus, it aint bad!
===========================
My Asus DRW-1608P3S DVD Writer::
===========================
WRITE SPEED
--------------
8X DVD+/-R DL
16X DVD+/-R
8X DVD+/-RW
5X DVD-RAM
40X CD-R
32X CD-RW
===========================
READ SPEED
------------
40X CD-ROM
32X DVD-ROM
===========================
RANDOM ACCESS TIME
---------------
DVD-130m/s
CD-120m/s
===========================
2 MB DATA BUFFER
===========================
ATAPI/IDE INTERFACE
===========================
SUPPORTED FORMATS
------------------------
DVD-RAM
DVD+/-R/RW
CD-TEXT/EXTRA
KARAOKE CD
DVD SINGLE/DUAL LAYER DISCS
CD-ROM/XA
PHOTO CD
CD-DA
VIDEO CD
CD-R
CD-RW
===========================
PRICE=Rs.3000/-
===========================
I dont think its bad!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 24, 2006)

sony dru 820a


----------



## royal (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Regarding my DRU-820A purchase, I want to tell you that I did not get any shops selling Benq writers in Chandni Chowk area.
> Just posting my experience...



I bought BENQ1650 from 9,G.C.Avenue two weeks back ... its a small shop opposite Saboo Computers . i got it for Rs. 2050 (approx.) 

Even I was treated with contempt in the "big" shops when i mentioned BENQ...I know exactly how you felt


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*



			
				royal said:
			
		

> I bought BENQ1650 from 9,G.C.Avenue two weeks back ... its a small shop opposite Saboo Computers . i got it for Rs. 2050 (approx.)
> 
> Even I was treated with contempt in the "big" shops when i mentioned BENQ...I know exactly how you felt


 
Opposite to Saboo is 1, Ganesh Chandra Avenue. I am confused. 

Anyway, you must be one lucky person. I did not get a single shop selling Benq products. 

I also do not regret my purchase of the Sony DRU-820A. It is also one of the best...


----------



## royal (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Which DVD Writer is best?*



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> Opposite to Saboo is 1, Ganesh Chandra Avenue. I am confused.
> 
> Anyway, you must be one lucky person. I did not get a single shop selling Benq products.
> 
> I also do not regret my purchase of the Sony DRU-820A. It is also one of the best...



Actually it is not exactly opposite But a little to the left if you are facing Saboo  

and yes , I myself would have purchased Sony DRU-820A if BENQ was unavailable  But believe me, I had to search a lot before I could get one


----------

